

Raphaël 1.5 Released - alrra
http://dmitry.baranovskiy.com/post/raphael-1.5

======
wccrawford
Never create a blog post that doesn't have a link to an explanation of the
product. The whole point of advertising your blog on here is to get people
interested in your work. If you don't explain the work, or link to an
explanation, people will just click away.

~~~
alrra
1) that is not my blog is Dmitry Baranovskiy`s blog (the creator of Raphaël
JavaScript library - <http://raphaeljs.com/> )

2) "that doesn't have a link to an explanation of the product" ??? -> there
are explanations, end even demos about Raphaël version 1.5 :|

~~~
generalk
_that doesn't have a link to an explanation of the product_

It has demos. It's has example code. But it doesn't say what the library _is
meant to do_. A quick one-line "Hey, we've released v1.5 of our awesome vector
graphics Javascript library" would've been enough.

~~~
alrra
now i understand, sorry about that, and tnx for explanation, i`ll try not to
make that mistake again :)

------
deno
So how does Raphaël compare to DojoX/GFX? (I think Google Closure has
something too, but I'm not sure)

It seams pretty neat:

    
    
        As of Dojo 1.2, the following native vector graphics engine adaptations are implemented:
    
        SVG (Firefox 1.5-3.0, Safari(Webkit) 3.0, Opera 9.0, Chrome 1.0(Webkit) (beta), iPhone Safari 2.1)
        VML (IE 6-7)
        Silverlight (wherever it is supported by Microsoft)
        Canvas (Firefox 2.0-3.0, Safari 3.0 including iPhone Safari 1.x & 2.x, Opera 9.0)
        Development of a new experimental renderer which uses SVGWeb is also underway.
    
        Other renderer adaptations could be implemented as well underneath these api's. For example (…)
    

Is there any specific advantage to choosing Raphaël over Dojo?

------
roelbondoc
Great news for a great library. Glad to see it still active and progressing.
Best SVG javascript library out there.

